# Meat Processing Products.com



## reneeroberg (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi all,

We just started as one of the sponsors for Smoking Meat Forums.com. We look forward to a great relationship. We have been in business for over 5 years and are growing fast. We sell allot of products, have great recipes and excellent customer service. My name is Renee and I will be doing the posting on SmokingMeatForums.com and just wanted to introduce myself. I will start posting some of the wonderful recipes soon and some of tips along with our monthly news letter that has great specials.

Renee


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Renee! :welcome1: to SMF!!! We are very happy to have you as a sponsor! I am just getting into sausage making and have already been browsing your website, lot's of great looking products there!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 19, 2013)

to the Family here at SMF!  So glad you decided to become a sponsor!  Hope it's a great relationship here!

Gonna have to go and check you guys out!

Thank you so much!

Kat


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome! Meat Processing Products has a very nice web page.


----------



## seenred (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome, Renee!  And thanks for sponsoring our forums!  I checked out your site today, very nice site and selection.  Enjoy the forums!

Red


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to SMF glad y'all became a sponsor and I look forward to checking out all the stuff Meat Processing Products offers


----------



## LanceR (Apr 21, 2013)

I've done business with them a few times and will do so again...

Lance


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello Renee and welcome to SMF.......


----------

